# Broughton Island Boars



## cwa1104sab (Oct 4, 2017)

I was hoping maybe some of you might be able to give me a little info on Broughton Island boars. I found them online. They don't give much info other than you tke a boat to an island and you hunt there. It seems maybe they do it with dogs. Has anyone ever used them before ? what were your thoughts etc. Any info would be appreciated since I'd like to get on some hogs soon. Thanks

Sab


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 5, 2017)

I have not been with them but I have see their videos and have hunted alligators around the island. Pretty much the only way to hunt the island is with dogs. We briefly entertained the idea of hunting the portion of the island that is part of the Altamaha WMA, but quickly realized it's just too thick. We hear hogs all the time while we are gator hunting so I'm sure there are alot on the island. One of the gators we got several years ago did have a hog parts in it's stomach.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Oct 5, 2017)

Thank you Danny. I've hunted off the Altamaha river quite a few times but I wanted to try something a little different this time. I came across them doing a search but it doesn't give to much info. I do like the idea of getting in a boat and "traveling" to a spot to dog hunt. I'm hopeful someone here has used them and can give me some info. I love hunting in Georgia, a little bit of everything.

Sab


----------



## Todd E (Oct 5, 2017)

Some Facebook chatter says its the real deal.


----------



## Blackston (Oct 8, 2017)

Back when I had hog dogs I hung out with the crew at the "farm" that's what broughton boars calls home base          Been lots of places hog doggin and have been around some not so reputable hog hunting operations ( the kind that has pens full of "wild hogs ") Broughton is not that kind of place        The huntin is hard the huntin is real but it is a very rewarding intense hunt              If you want the real deal this is what you want


----------



## Blackston (Oct 8, 2017)

Check out     Hunting with B I B.     On you tube.           And BIG johns hog hunt also on you tube.  That's me on the hog in 2nd video


----------



## cwa1104sab (Oct 8, 2017)

Blackston said:


> Back when I had hog dogs I hung out with the crew at the "farm" that's what broughton boars calls home base          Been lots of places hog doggin and have been around some not so reputable hog hunting operations ( the kind that has pens full of "wild hogs ") Broughton is not that kind of place        The huntin is hard the huntin is real but it is a very rewarding intense hunt              If you want the real deal this is what you want



That's what I'm looking for Thanks. Also, I watched the youtube video. Great footage !. Do you remember what they charged ? Also, is there a place local to stay ? 

Thanks again
Sab


----------

